# Rifle caliber requirements



## KJdan (Oct 11, 2011)

For firearm deer season in rifle zones what is the minimum centerfire rifle caliber that can be used? More specifically can a 22-250 be used?

Yes I know its VERY light for deer im just trying to settle a debate. I have not found a clear answer, and i even called the DNR and got transferred 3 times and no one knew and i left a message for the last guy.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

There is no minimum for centerfire. Rimfires 22 cal and smaller are illegal but that's it.

Right from the guide:

All Firearm Deer Seasons - Rifle Zone

In the rifle zone, deer may be taken with handguns, rifles, crossbows, bows and arrows, shotguns and muzzleloading firearms including black powder handguns. It is legal to hunt deer in the rifle zone with any caliber of firearm except a .22 caliber or smaller rimfire (rifle or handgun). During the firearm deer seasons, a firearm deer hunter may carry afield a bow and arrow, crossbow and firearm.

Exception: See Muzzleloading Deer Seasons above for restrictions during this season.


----------



## KJdan (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok. Thank you. DNR had me all confused and they didn't seem to know and had me leave a message with a officer. Guy working at Frank's Great Outdoors said it was illegal to use any 22 cal RIM or centerfire round. From what I was reading 22 RIM or any other rimfire was the only thing you could NOT use


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

KJdan said:


> Ok. Thank you. DNR had me all confused and they didn't seem to know and had me leave a message with a officer. Guy working at Frank's Great Outdoors said it was illegal to use any 22 cal RIM or centerfire round. From what I was reading 22 RIM or any other rimfire was the only thing you could NOT use


You didn't get a law enforcement officer when you called and that was a problem as you found out. As for anyone else especially people in sporting goods stores, all you are going to get is an opinion. If it's not someone's job to know, they typically don't know. Best to look it up yourself. Everything you need to know is on-line including the hunting guide. Here are some links:

Conservation order:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141-120756--,00.html

Current hunting guide:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10371_14724-148682--,00.html

Environmental Protection Act (top section is what you want):

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(xg...eg.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-chap324


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

KJdan said:


> Ok. Thank you. DNR had me all confused and they didn't seem to know and had me leave a message with a officer. Guy working at Frank's Great Outdoors said it was illegal to use any 22 cal RIM or centerfire round. From what I was reading 22 RIM or any other rimfire was the only thing you could NOT use


People continue to get confused on that because in some states, even .22 centerfire is not permitted for big game. Wyoming for example does not permit .223 to be used on antelope. Oh well, their state, their laws but---this is Michigan remember?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

.22-250 can be used for deer and places like North Dakota its used all the time. I have hunted with .22-250 and my reloads. I could kill an elk too with it. You hear it from the butt head armchair ammo know it all dudes all the time. I would take a .22-250 or a .243 over any other rifle. Guys say a .243 is a girls gun, but they aren't smart enough to know what it can really do., and what it can out do of any other caliber out there. Buy the heaviest bullet you like and use it, then have a great time hunting.


----------

